# Traditional Kills 2013



## Jake Allen

Looking forward to pictures and stories! 
Please post 'em up. 

For your viewing pleasure, traditional kills from previous years:

2012 Video: Thanks to Chris Spikes!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735235

2012 Picture Thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=673597

First Blood:
Nolan: June 22, 2013 ~ Hog ~ Damon Howett RC, Bear Razorhead:



2011
video:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=681558


thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=594259

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills


----------



## Jake Allen

Dennis Rice: Longbow killed hog from Ossabow Island.


----------



## robert carter

My first for 2013. RC


----------



## SELFBOW

3 rabbit hunts and 7 days after pigs so far.


----------



## robert carter




----------



## oldfella1962

*I want to shoot rabbits!*

Fort Gordon, Georgia has 75 billion deer, and maybe a baker's dozen rabbits at the most.

Even a single rabbit track would be encouraging! I don't know anyone who owns farmland or other rabbit friendly property, so deer and turkey on Fort Gordon are the only game. 

Anyone know any WMA or other public land with an abundance of rabbits?


----------



## Al33

One double beard jake and one tom, 9.75" beard and 3/4" spurs. Both taken 3-27-13 in the afternoon, Gordon County, Ga..


----------



## whossbows

Good work guys


----------



## Tailfeather

2013


----------



## robert carter

Porker # 2 for 2013.RC


----------



## robert carter

Turkey #2 for 2013..RC


----------



## sawtooth

a l ucky day......
#1 AND #2 for 2013
big jim #50 longbow
douglas fir arrows made by me, zwickey no mercy heads.


----------



## jerry russell

Tom taken with a Black Widow SAIII and a Steel Force head. Fayette County Georgia.


----------



## jerry russell

Luke Russell. Taken with Samick recurve and Muzzy/AMS equipment.


----------



## robert carter

Gobbler # 3.RC


----------



## trad bow

*May 2013 coyote*



 Thanks for looking, Jeff


----------



## trad bow

*My second turkey for 2013*


----------



## trad bow

*my first for 2013*


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Here's mine so far for 2013. mIKe

January 20, 2013, Squirrel, 50# Shakespeare Necedah, 160 Grizzly Broadhead on a Heritage 90 Shaft

January 27, 2013, Squirrel, 50# Shakespeare Necedah, 160gr Grizzly Broadhead on a Heritage 90 Shaft

February 21, 2013, Rabbit, 50# Shakespeare Necedah, Hex Head on a Heritage 90 Shaft

May 15, 2013, Boar Hog, 51# Shrew Samurai, 190 Grizzly Broadhead on a GT3555 Shaft

August 08, 2013 Little boar , 51# Shrew Samurai, 160 Land Shark Broadhead on a GT1535 shaft

August 17, 2013 two squirrels, 51# Shrew Samurai, Hex Head on Heritage 90 shaft

August 17, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, Hex Head on a Vapor 400 shaft

August 24, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, Hex Head on Heritage 150 shaft

September 11, 2013 boar hog, 51#  58" Shrew Samurai, 190gr Shark Interceptor on a GT1535 shaft

September 19, 2013 boar pig, 51 # Shrew Samurai, 160 Land Shark Broadhead on a GT1535 shaft

September 20, 2013 boar hog, 51# Shrew Samurai, 160 Land Shark Broadhead on a GT1535 shaft

October 26, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, Hex Head on Heritage 90 shaft

October 29, 2013 6 point buck, 51# Shrew Samurai, 190gr Simmons Interceptor on a GT3555 shaft

November 02, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, 160gr Grizzly Broadhead on Heritage 90 shaft

December 06, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, Hex Head on GT3555 shaft

December 08, 2013 squirrel, 51# Shrew Samurai, Woodsmen broadhead on Heritage 90 shaft

December 12, 2013 dove,  Shrew Samurai Hex Head on GT1535 shaft

December 18, 2013 squirrel, 160gr Grizzly broadhead on Heritage 90 shaft

December 31, 2013 squirrel, Hex Head 51# Shrew Samurai on GT1535 shaft


----------



## sawtooth

hog #3 for 2013
50# big jim buffalo longbow
gt blem 3555
zwickey delta 2 blade


----------



## Munkywrench

Mr. Carter, there must be a barren wasteland around your house...


----------



## trad bow

Summer hog


----------



## jerry russell

Quebec Black Bear
Black Widow SA III
Steel Force 150 4 blade


----------



## whossbows

nice jerry


----------



## SELFBOW

45# Damon Howatt Hunter GT1535 Bear Razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

piggy #4 for this year
50# big jim longbow
douglas fir arow
Magnus 125gr.


----------



## jerry russell

Black Widow MA Recurve
Grizzly Sticks
Steel Force Hellfire Heads


----------



## Knee Deep

Finally after a year and a half, I get to post on this thread.


----------



## jerry russell

Good times.


----------



## DWB

Sorry for posting this late.  My first turkey with a bow.  21.6 lbs, 56 inch Hoots Recurve, Simmons Interceptor Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

*opening day  9-14-2013*

Big Jim Buffalo 50#
homemade fir arrow
 Wensel Woodsman head


----------



## sawtooth

9-16-13
doe #1
Big Jim Longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel Woodsman


----------



## chenryiv

9-17-13
Doe#1
Black Widow PSR V
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Zipper 160gr Grizzly


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

*1st  self bow kill 9/18/13*


----------



## devolve

figured i would add mine here as well.


----------



## Allen Oliver

*First Harvest for 2013*

Tree Rat #1 170 Grain Zwickey Delta and GT1535


----------



## chenryiv

9-28-13
Doe#2
Black Widow PSR V
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Zipper 160gr Grizzly


----------



## chenryiv

10-1-13
Doe#3
Black Widow PSR V
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Zipper 160gr Grizzly


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Tennessee spike buck.
October 12
Zipper sxt longbow 61@30
Traditional only arrows
Vpa Terminator


----------



## chenryiv

Doe #4     10/13/12
Gene Sanders - Mantis II Longbow, 56#@28"
Surewood Shaft 70-75#
140gr Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## HossBog

Wow! Plain out old wow!! Well y'all, I've found out what I want to the rest of my life! I've just got to get a bow! Wish I knew how to make one! Oh well, got to get started on what kind to get.

Congratulations to all of ye.


----------



## TIMBO1985




----------



## chenryiv

10/27/13
54" Black Widow PSR 57# @28"
60-65 Surewood Shaft
160 gr Grizzly BH


----------



## Knee Deep

First trad deer. Killed Oct 19 (my wifes birthday) at about 7:50 AM with 45lb Hoyt Buffalo recurve, 3555 traditional blems, and 225 grain Woodsman


----------



## gurn

My boy Bobby and  me.


----------



## stick-n-string

10-25-2013
3 piece Buffalo bow
50#@26
125gr muzzy Phantom


----------



## SELFBOW

Dec



Sept/Oct/Nov Osage self bow










#3


----------



## chenryiv

11/3/13
54" Black Widow PSR V 57# @ 28"
Surewood shaft 60-65#
Grizzly 160gr Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

doe 2 and 3 for 2013
big jim buffalo
doug fir arrow that i made
zwickey eskimo
magnus II


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Deer #2 for 2013 4th all time traditional deer. 
130# dressed roughly 8-9 years old from what others have told me.
Zipper sxt longbow 61@30, 250 grain VPA Terminator


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*11/04/2013 recurve kill 45lb recurve*

Shot this old guy at 8 yrds. He was chase does and grunting. Looked at his teeth and there wasn't much left. The rear teeth were really ground down to nothing. Not much of a rack.....Oh yeah tried the red hat mojo...first times a charm


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Deer #1 for 2013*

10-21-2013 9:05 am Horse Creek WMA
Coastal Bend Long Bow 60" 45@28
Gold Tip 1535 with 170 Grain Zwickey Delta


----------



## eman1885

11/09/2013
home made longbow 56#@28"
goldtip 35-55 simmons treeshark


----------



## PassingThrough

*1st Trad Deer*

She wasn't much but being my first trad deer she is a trophy. Hoyt Excel drawing 47lbs with black max limbs. Magnus I broadhead.


----------



## PassingThrough

*Uni-horn*

Hoyt excel did it again. Uni-horn down.


----------



## Hoyt

Finally got my dog a deer leg. Killed it in Shawnee National Forest. 8pt with Big Foot Sasquatch TD and Simmons Tree Shark. Went about 40yds..watched him fall.


----------



## sawtooth

Big Jim Buffalo 50#
Dougls fir arrow
Magnus II 125 gr.


----------



## ALwoodsman

8 point. Killed 10/20/13


----------



## Bama Stan

Blackbeard Island doe


----------



## Bama Stan

Blackbeard Island button buck


----------



## jerry russell

A few with the recurves


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*1st squirrel*

1st squirrel


----------



## tee p

*2013*

2013


----------



## stick-n-string

3 piece Buffalo bow
50@26
125 muzzy buzz cut


----------

